# Elk Creek 11/17/07



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Waste of time?


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey those are some nice fish!! Looks like you guys had a good time except for those old dudes. like my signature says Take out their knees...lol.. I hear a titanium wading staff works nicely Well keep up the good fishing and if ya ever wanna catch some monsters hit up my neck of the woods!!!:B


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

bassin420 said:


> The key to fishin P.A streams is just being aware that you are not the only one who wants to experience World Class Steelhead Fishing and be patient with those fishing around you. Get out there guys it's just gettin hot!



LOL......Thats bath tub fishing. I cant stand the place...lets see I get a day off to go and fish with all kinds of people around me....not for me.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Elk is not really much of a bath tub, theres alot of good fishing, and alot of walking to spot fish. I like strutions flats all the wall to the wall which is around 1.5 mile hike with good fishing the whole way. 1.5 mi sounds like like one hell of a bath tub if you ask me. Walnut project waters when it is low and clear is a bathtub but don't forget there is over 50mi of fishable PA streams with only 35mi or so of coastline. I am up there tomorrow morning and if someone wants to put together a trip to PA count me in. IT's all about catching fish and having a good time but to each his own.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's my opinion about this. I know some that would never the PA streams for steelhead (myself included) and I know others that fish it all the time.

I feel that PA stocks far too many steelhead into streams that could never support them. Yeah, it's a put and take fishery, but over a million smolts is excessive. The PFBC did a terrible job with the steelhead program and opened Pandora's box. A lot of fish attracts a lot of anglers and media attention. The end result is more and more access lost every year. The remaining open water gets more and more crammed. 

I went to PA 8 years ago after moving to Ohio. I heard stories of some people catching 40 fish in one day when the conditions are right. I hit the Elk after a rainfall and it was like shooting fish in a barrel......I'm talking video game numbers. I'll admit it was fun, but not very challenging. That day there were some people fishing but not a lot. Today, I've heard that the weekdays are like the weekends. The spot where I did well is now posted. I fished it couple of times and the last time I was there was 2003. I prefer to fish in Ohio.

If you need a quick fix or enjoy fishing with others, PA steelheading is for you. If you want peace and quiet and bigger water than Ohio is the place. Today, I know all of the Ohio rivers like the back of my hand. I catch enough fish to keep me happy, so there is no reason to go back to PA. 

BTW, most of the fish being caught in Ohio this fall are PA strays.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish looks like you guys had a good trip, congrats


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Tried to hijack your thread??? Relax!!! Just stated my opinion...NEVER said your fish sucked or anything...If thats where you like to fish then go for it. You may not like where or how I fish either but we are all together in this fishing thing. I used to fish PA quite a bit about 10 - 15 years ago and thought it was great when I was concerned about numbers, now I am into getting out and just stating crowded rivers are not for me.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

bassin420 said:


> P.A stocks the the most fish in their tribs Period! Say what you will about the people but under all that jealousy you hide for their rivers you know it's true FishingPole. I don't care for the atmosphere either but you can't put up the numbers in Ohio (fall) like you can there. So if Elk is like fishing in a bath tub then the Rock or chagrin are puddles by your logic, right? So act like the troll you are and hide back under your bridge. Didn't your Mommy ever tell you that, if you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all! Don't be such a hater all the time, life is short! Go Fish!


Hater?????? Where is the hate? Anyone who knows me or has fished with me would be pleasantly surprised what I do, stand for and who I help. I am not here to toot my own horn but please dont label me a hater.

You would be surprised at where I catch most of my steelhead.

What exactly does a troll do? I thought they take tolls at bridges? Oh wait they try to eat goats too.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

FishingPole, If you did not mean anything by your comment, thats fine, my bad. I just thought you could have kept that comment to your self or not even posted. I am always the one in my group who does not want to fish there but they have a point and we had a new guy with us and we wanted to show him what the numbers game is about. I personally try not to go there till the temps drop a bit more and there is some snow on the ground and the fair weather johnson's are home watching fishing shows. But! when you get that itch, something has to give so I make the trek east and grin and bear it but always go home with a smile on my face! It's really not that bad and Conny and Ash are starting to have just as many people in them as P.A. So your damned if do, damned if you don't, nothing we can do, the people are here to stay. I hope that it is just a fad and most go back to hunting and we can get back to business as usual, you would'nt believe the amount of new Steelheaders out there right now, it's sure looks like a trend to me.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

[email protected] bassin420. yo dude that stuff will make you paranoid.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone who knows what they are doing will catch fish whether your at the Grand or Conny, or walnut or elk. I agree with fishing in Ohio and it is nice not being crowded out of holes. I like the challenge too and don't forget for most people fishing is not about catching fish; its about relaxing often challenging ones' self. To make hike to an unfamiliar spot and drift the fly you tied last night in hopes that at that very instant all thought can be reduced to a simple fight of not only conquering some animal but yet recognizing the symbiotic relationship and connection to it. And through catch and release you remember what that meant to you and what this means for generations to come. We have a stocked fishery but the opportunities that not many possess, and we should be fortunate for that. 

PA Tribs can spoil some people but yes they can be fun, but I have had a few 40+ fish days on the grand this year already so Ohio is just as good without the sight fishing. (Surprises are nice!) Just remember the loved ones who loved to fish that are no longer here, our children who get the chance to learn the fundamental livelong lessons taught by the water, and enjoy and prosper in whatever we enjoy fishing.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Maybe my comments came off as being harsh....sometimes the internet does that. Let's all please remember that our rivers are crowded because of this (internet). I don't think it's a fad I do think it's a "Hey look at me". I do hope it wears off. I fish some very unknown waters now and while a good day now may be 4 or 5 fish it takes a lot of walking to do that.yes I do visit the stocked tribs here and there but i prefer others. cant wait till Spring when we can go back to catching wild fish (smallies). Once again sorry if i cam across as an idiot.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think fishing pole was incorrect in his statement, and he is allowed to make his opinion known. It is those who over react that in the end sound like the hater. 



> So for all you guys who think he is right, buckle up me and my boyz are just gettin started and look out for our next adventure and Picture filled reports! I was warned about posting on the Steelhead forum and how some guys do alot of hating on there, Shame on them! I have been on this site for awhile now and I don't plan on leaving any time soon, Ah! the sweet taste of jealousy in the mourning, Gotta love it! Steel is Steel is Steel and where ever anyone catches them, I say good job and hope you had fun! Because that is what it should be about, Down with the Haters! Don't mess this site up like Fisherie, we have a good thing going and our Mods care about this site and keep a good grip on what is going on, Good Job Guys!


Bassin420, now your statement above sounds to me like your pounding your chest something fierce as if your some sort of steelhead expert, and your new poll that you had to create on this post is also ridiculous. 

You mentioned the Ashtabula way to many times in this thread. It's unstocked and considered an un-mentionable. You got blasted on other sites because you mention the un-mentionables, and probably because you pounded your chest over there with the "wait till my boyz take more pics and post more"...blablabla...

nuff said....

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok,it's time to get back on track before things go any further with personal stuff.


bassin,you have a pm.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

misfit said:


> ok,it's time to get back on track before things go any further with personal stuff.
> 
> 
> bassin,you have a pm.


Thanks for Calling me out there misfit. I want to know where in my intial post did I write anything that would prompt people to take my thread and turn it into this? What should I look forward to on my next post?

"You got blasted on other sites because you mention the un-mentionables, and probably because you pounded your chest" 

K-Bash,Wrong, I have never been blasted for mentioning rivers on any other sites and have to say I had not heard this so called rule before a couple of weeks ago? You don't even know me like that and and if you did whats my screenname and what site?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Give it up already!


----------

